# Sad situation but i know that i gotta move on



## MzMendi (Apr 6, 2012)

After 2O+ years of being together, 12 yrs of marriage, 3 beautiful grown children & 7 months of seperation but supposedly working on things. My husband now says he doesnt want to work on it anymore, that he has luv for me but isnt n luv wit me anymore & that we need to seperate  The first time he left he left me a letter, the second time i got a phone call. So this time i actually just went off. I told him off big time & of course said some things that i really didnt mean but i cant take back now. Its just so sad that he has gave up on us but i have done everything i can & nothin has worked so now as hard as it is i know i have to let him go & move on wit my life. He left me wit no where to live, no car to drive & recently turned off my cell phone so its obvious that he cares about no one but himself so i guess that the 18O is the plan for me. Any advice or words of wisdom would b appreciated. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bluebeauty (Aug 25, 2011)

If he's the one who left, why do you have nowhere to live? We're here for you.


----------



## MzMendi (Apr 6, 2012)

bluebeauty said:


> If he's the one who left, why do you have nowhere to live? We're here for you.


Well I guess I should have made myself a lil clearer. When he left we had already told our landlord that we were moving. So he didn't pay the rent (which he always did) and used that money to get his own place but he really could have cared less about me and where I was gonna go. I was able to get a new place (and I luv it lol) He also took the car that we shared and was picked out for me
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mamatomany (Jan 10, 2012)

MzMendi said:


> Well I guess I should have made myself a lil clearer. When he left we had already told our landlord that we were moving. So he didn't pay the rent (which he always did) and used that money to get his own place but he really could have cared less about me and where I was gonna go. I was able to get a new place (and I luv it lol) He also took the car that we shared and was picked out for me
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Well, go 180 and see if you can file. Be done with it and see if you can either get the car or some cash for him to have a deposit on another car. 

Sorry you are here with the rest of us.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

1. I'm sorry
2. F-ck him
3. Do not take him back since he's a Peter Pan-sy a$$
4. Get a job and start saving money
5. File for divorce/alimony if appropriate
6. You will survive this and come out better.


----------



## MzMendi (Apr 6, 2012)

Jellybeans said:


> 1. I'm sorry
> 2. F-ck him
> 3. Do not take him back since he's a Peter Pan-sy a$$
> 4. Get a job and start saving money
> ...


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MzMendi (Apr 6, 2012)

Thank u so much and your so right. I do thankfully have a job and have had it for the last 6yrs so I was able to get my own place and take care of my son and help my son who is n college but I'm DEF n the process of saving money for a car and a divorce. I do believe that I will come out of this a better and a happier person. Thank u again And FYI #2 made me literally laugh out loud 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Glad I could make ya laugh! 

That is great that you have a job and yep, def start saving $ 

I know it sucks badly but no matter what, you will prevail. Promise.


----------



## MzMendi (Apr 6, 2012)

Jellybeans said:


> Glad I could make ya laugh!
> 
> That is great that you have a job and yep, def start saving $
> 
> I know it sucks badly but no matter what, you will prevail. Promise.


Thanks again for the advice, the wisdom and esp the laugh. I need and appreciate all of it 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

